# Videora error 102813



## tom1344 (Jan 4, 2009)

hello i have this error trying to convert a video to ipod format. I use download helper fromn firefox and it save the media in some kind of format. any help.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Why are you starting duplicate threads? You already have thread for this running here:
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/798678-free-converter-ipod.html

Please do not start duplicate threads. Answer the people properly who are trying to help you out. Duplicate threads wont get you any help.


----------

